# The Martial Talk Awards



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

I've almost been here one year and havnt seen anything like this......and I thought its about time that the Members around here got something for there time and effort! So here I am holding the 1st Annual Martial Talk Awards. Over the course of this post I will be asking you to put forward your votes on awards like "Best Newcomer" and "Funniest Member" etc. After a certain amount of people have put forward there votes I will announce the winners so that they can come and collect their MYSTERY ** prize! Anyway, I would just like to welcome everybody.....And I hope that your sitting comfortably in your seats andf that you enjoy the awards. I look forward to seeing how you vote. 

Now remember.......You can vote for anyone or anything......It doesnt have to have happened recently or be a member that posts a lot. :asian: 

Okay now on with the awards.........Please just copy the Award Title and put your candidate next to it :asian: 


*Best Newcomer: * 


*Funniest Member: * 


*Most intelligent Member: * 


*Best argument on MT ever: * 


*Best Thread on MT ever:* 


*Worst Member ever: * 


*Favorite MT member of all time: * 


And finally for the most prestigeous award of the night......

*The Master of Blades Award * 

I think this one goes straight away to Kaith. Because without him.....There would be no Martial Talk. Thanks man! :asian:




I think I'm gonna cry, its gonna be such a night :asian: So everybody humour me and vote dammnit or I will set Shinobi on your porch! :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay.....maybe somebody will vote if I tell you that the Mystery prize is a Golden *Boot to the Groin* from Seig?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 20, 2003)

*Best Newcomer: * 

I would have to say ACE, he climbed the ranks very fast


*Funniest Member: * 

I reserve the right to change my mind. I think the funnest looking is JBKenpo  and the funniest acting is/was Carbon and the funnoest to me is Gou!


*Most intelligent Member: * 

Um, Myself, ok I will have to say that Gou! has many a good point and insight, yet I also like NightingGale for her information and details.


*Best argument on MT ever: * 

Best Argument would have to be some of the discussions on God or on War or on the Bill of Rights and or the usage of the word God in the Pledge .

*Best Thread on MT ever:* 
Cheap and Shameless Thread!

*Worst Member ever: * 
Dutch!


*Favorite MT member of all time: * 
Dutch!


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 20, 2003)

Best Newcomer: KatGurl


Funniest Member: Kaith Rustaz


Most intelligent Member: Kaith Rustaz


Best argument member on MT ever: Wes Idol


Best Thread on MT ever: Yo Mamma Jokes


Worst Member ever: Rich Parsons


Favorite MT member of all time: Master Of Blades


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *
> Worst Member ever: Rich Parsons
> 
> *




Ouch!     :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 21, 2003)

I refuse to post, I just wanna boot people.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I refuse to post, I just wanna boot people. *




Sounds good man.....no one listens to you anyway  





> Worst Member ever: Rich Parsons



 



> Favorite MT member of all time: Master Of Blades



I think she got us mixed up Rich :shrug:


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 21, 2003)

sorry, rich. by that I meant nothing against you personally. we just disagree on some subjects. 

Wes, your arguments are very clean, so no offence. you never call people names and never uses profanity.

   I guess I'm not the best newcomer.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * sorry, rich. by that I meant nothing against you personally. we just disagree on some subjects.
> 
> Wes, your arguments are very clean, so no offence. you never call people names and never uses profanity.
> ...



LOL No worrys girl......It will take a lot more then that to crack Rich's hard skull! :rofl: 

As for the rest of your answers.....I really liked the one where you picked me :asian: Still....means I have to collect a Golden *Boot to the Groin* from Seig :shrug:


----------



## Sanddragon (Feb 21, 2003)

MOB,
You have to much time on your hands. go work out! :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 21, 2003)

Cant not feeling well at all today  Just vote dammnit!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm just not going to vote.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2003)

I like the idea...but as an admin am refraining from voting.  I think it should be from the members themselves. 

thank you for the kind words...:asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

that's two abstentations


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * sorry, rich. by that I meant nothing against you personally. we just disagree on some subjects.
> 
> Wes, your arguments are very clean, so no offence. you never call people names and never uses profanity.
> ...




Miss Katgurl,

My Comment was meant as humor. As in all these big bad brutes cannot hurt me, yet this young lady can. No dsrespect taken. You are more than welcome to have an opinion and for it to differ from anyone including me.

Enjoy your stayhere.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

You just all like being Difficult!  

Well I reckon I should just screw this idea and then wait for a while and try again lol! :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You just all like being Difficult!
> 
> Well I reckon I should just screw this idea and then wait for a while and try again lol! :rofl: *


I'd like to thank all the little people...........
No seriously, I would, they make me look tall!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'd like to thank all the little people...........
> No seriously, I would, they make me look tall! *




It's tough trying to get people that are shorter than me to make me look taller.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'd like to thank all the little people...........
> No seriously, I would, they make me look tall! *



Cmon......Show some respect....Those people look up to you man!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cmon......Show some respect....Those people look up to you man!  *




Is this your idea of being a comedian.


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Is this your idea of being a comedian. *


125000 comedians out of work and he thinks he's funny......


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *125000 comedians out of work and he thinks he's funny...... *



I know I'm funny.........Whats there to think. You guys wouldnt let me stick around if you didnt find me at the least amusing. :asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I know I'm funny.........Whats there to think. You guys wouldnt let me stick around if you didnt find me at the least amusing. :asian: *


:iws: He's fallen back on admitting he doesn't think, again.......or should I say still.....









_MOB Brain Wave Pattern_--------------------------------


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *:iws: He's fallen back on admitting he doesn't think, again.......or should I say still.....
> 
> 
> ...



.............:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I know I'm funny.........Whats there to think. You guys wouldnt let me stick around if you didnt find me at the least amusing. :asian: *




Your just a little too far out of range to kick out of here.:soapbox:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's tough trying to get people that are shorter than me to make me look taller. *




JF,

Cut them off at the knees and then they will be shorter.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF,
> 
> Cut them off at the knees and then they will be shorter.   *




Yeah I suppose that would work but somehow then I think I would be in jail.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I suppose that would work but somehow then I think I would be in jail.  *




You seemed to be worried about the details.

I just offered a solution I never said you would like it.


----------



## Seig (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *You seemed to be worried about the details.
> 
> I just offered a solution I never said you would like it.  *


He's picky that way! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He's picky that way! :rofl: *



Almost like he is a responsible adult type person.   :shrug: 



:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

*Best Newcomer: * Ace


*Funniest Member: * Hmmmm.....Gou


*Most intelligent Member: * Hmmmmmagain.....Arnisador


*Best argument on MT ever: * The "God" arguement, by far.


*Best Thread on MT ever:* ????????????? I would say that there are many threads in the Modern Arnis forum that would be a close match. I say this because the modern arnis forum in general acted as a vehicle for many people from that system to get together, communicate, and address concerns after the founder of that system died. 


*Worst Member ever: * SusumiKodai (I think that was his name).


*Favorite MT member of all time: * Hmmm...Probably Rich Parsons.


Since no one was voting, I thought I would.

Here's 2 more....

*Best at hammering others...* I'd RyuShiKan. Whether you like him or not, that guy can be relentless!  

*Most Long winded member....* Now I know you guys are thinking me, but check out some of Dr. Barbers posts on the modern arnis forum. He qoutes the ENTIRE post of someone else before he gives his lengthy response, which is usually a plug for the modern arnis symposium event in some form. (No offense, Dr. B, I'm just trying to distract them from voting for me on this one!  )


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm a brown belt!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Much appreciated lol :asian: And who are all these hidden members that everyone hates!!!!! I only know Carbon....:shrug:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

Some of these guys got permenantly banned a long time ago because they were so bad. Susumi Kodai was one.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Some of these guys got permenantly banned a long time ago because they were so bad. Susumi Kodai was one. *



What did she/he/it do?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

this is going way back, but I remember the person I was refering too was trying to start physical fights between martial artists, and was into threatening other members also. He was also a friggin weirdo, but that alone wasn't why he got banned.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *this is going way back, but I remember the person I was refering too was trying to start physical fights between martial artists, and was into threatening other members also. He was also a friggin weirdo, but that alone wasn't why he got banned. *



Cant have been that far back.....you only joined like a month or two before me!  Hmmmmm........I only really remember Carbon...he was crazy. But he was back in the day when I wasnt well known so I just left him to be eaten by the rest of you guys lol :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Feb 28, 2003)

*Best Newcomer: * Rachel


*Funniest Member: * Gou and not only to look at.


*Most intelligent Member: * Kaith


*Best argument on MT ever: * the huge pressure point schmoz where Ryu Shi Kan would not shut up.

*Best Thread on MT ever:* Paper Wariors


*Worst Member ever: * Chiduce


*Favorite MT member of all time: * Gou


And finally for the most prestigeous award of the night......

*The Master of Blades Award * 

Kaith

* Most long winded member*  Chiduce just ask him a question once and you will know what I mean


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cant not feeling well at all today  Just vote dammnit!!!  *



Hey *M.O.B.*, don't be so pushy, you sound like my ex-wife. I'll get to it when I get to it... :burp:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Hey M.O.B., don't be so pushy, you sound like my ex-wife. I'll get to it when I get to it... :burp: *



Thats your problem........always too lax  

Now Drop and Give me twenty! 

:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cant have been that far back.....you only joined like a month or two before me! *



He got banned within about the first week or two when I got on. 

I remember Carbon also.......heh.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *He got banned within about the first week or two when I got on.
> 
> I remember Carbon also.......heh. *



Lol.....he was funny.......and the "Other" Judo-Kid :shrug:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Lol.....he was funny.......and the "Other" Judo-Kid :shrug: *



OH YEA......:rofl: He's still on here too. I was waiting for his name to get dropped!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

LOL......hes still around! I cant remember what exactly the differance was between him and this Judo-Kid or anything.....I just remember there supposedly being two of them or something


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

I can't handle two of them!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

Hmmmmmm......I dunno.....Could you imagine....every post would have at least 34 pages about a completly stupid or irrational thing! I would kinda scared :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmmmm......I dunno.....Could you imagine....every post would have at least 34 pages about a completly stupid or irrational thing! I would kinda scared :rofl: *



You make me scream anyways


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Why Thank you Paul

I guess, with the Probably comment I am not sure?   :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *You make me scream anyways  *




LOL yeah yeah.......by the way, surpassed you in post count YET AGAIN


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I can't handle two of them! *



The world isn't ready for 2 of them.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL yeah yeah.......by the way, surpassed you in post count YET AGAIN  *



You're still a dirtbag.:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats your problem........always too lax
> 
> Now Drop and Give me twenty!
> ...



1 SIR!, 2 SIR!, 3 SIR!, 4 SIR!, 5 SIR..... :cuss:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2003)

> You're still a dirtbag.



and......*boot to the groin*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL yeah yeah.......by the way, surpassed you in post count YET AGAIN  *




Passed me, yes you did, yet you are running with me behind your back, and one day you will fall and then I will be there. 

MWuhahahahhahahahahaha *Cough* :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *and......*boot to the groin*
> 
> *



I love it!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You're still a dirtbag.:rofl: *




I agree JF, MOB is a dirt bag for making people do Push ups, it should be finger lifts for the computer advantage.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *1 SIR!, 2 SIR!, 3 SIR!, 4 SIR!, 5 SIR..... :cuss: *




This is totally out of order. You should have appealled to a higher court.


Seig, what are your thought?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 3, 2003)

Cali should have just kicked him in the groin.:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cali should have just kicked him in the groin.:rofl: *



Okay guys okay, the next time I'll just let loose with a quick and deadly front snap kick to the nads. 

*M.O.B.* from now on you better watch your back, or in this case your groin...  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Okay guys okay, the next time I'll just let loose with a quick and deadly front snap kick to the nads.
> 
> M.O.B. from now on you better watch your back, or in this case your groin...  :rofl: *




Good Cali, Good Cali,


(* I hope we have not let loose a killer   *)


:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *This is totally out of order. You should have appealled to a higher court.
> 
> 
> Seig, what are your thought?  *


Boots shiny...._*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 4, 2003)

You Sportsfans have released my inner-being. KILL Cali, KILL!!! :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *You Sportsfans have released my inner-being. KILL Cali, KILL!!! :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:
> 
> *



Now now Cali..........Your not gonna be killing anyone today. Thats my job :ticked:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *You Sportsfans have released my inner-being. KILL Cali, KILL!!! :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:
> 
> *




I was going to say Down Boy, yet after the way MOB has been after me, I thik I will let you , Cali, use him as a chew toy for a while.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 4, 2003)

Best Newcomer: Hm... don't know very many new folks (since I'm new myself), but I remember Yilisifu flying up through the ranks really quick, and he's a smart cookie, so there's my vote.


Funniest Member: Actually, I'd have to say that there's not one, there's several, primarily for the interaction that occurs between them: i.e. MOB, Cali, JF, Seig, etc... their shenanigans tend to keep me rolling on the floor laughing for quite some time.


Most intelligent Member: Kaith ranks up there, as does Chufeng.


Best argument on MT ever: The "God" argument. Hands-down.


Best Thread on MT ever: The "God" thread, again, and the threads it spawned. Really good ideas flowing there.


Worst Member ever: Haven't met 'em yet. 


Favorite MT member of all time: Hmmmm... I'm torn between so many here, so I'm not going to say.

And finally for the most prestigeous award of the night......

The Master of Blades Award 

Umm... so are we looking for goofy comments here, or sheer randomness? The latter, myself, of course, the former... well, me. So there. HA!



Most chatty: Have you ever SEEN my posts, man? I admit it, I suffer from verbal diarrhea. And furthermore--
**at this point, a group of large and rather burly looking MTers tackle Cliarlaoch and gag him**


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Rich.....notice your under the "ETC" section in the funniest member! God.....everyone really loved that thread....I'm cool :rofl:


----------



## Wes Idol (Mar 4, 2003)

*Best Newcomer* : Katgirl (by virtue of the fact she jumped in and started voting...and she's still new) 

*Funniest Member* : Gou


*Most intelligent Member* : Michael Billings 

*Best argument on MT ever* :  


*Best Thread on MT ever* : God


*Worst Member ever* : Anonymous (only the ones that throw rocks and hide in the bushes...p.s. a fake name and no background or email can make you Anon.) 


*Favorite MT member of all time* : Michael Billings


And finally for the most prestigeous award of the night......

*The Master of Blades Award*  The Maker of this forum 

Now to Katgirl...I appreciate your motives and thoughts.  

Respectfully, 

WI, HI
UKS


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wes Idol _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I agree bout Katgurl and admire that a lot. Havnt seen her for a while though. Her and Shinobi gone.......I think some kidnapping is going on here 

And thats just another vote going towards the God thread. I'd just like to thank myself for starting it and everyone else for posting in it :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL Rich.....notice your under the "ETC" section in the funniest member! God.....everyone really loved that thread....I'm cool :rofl: *




MOB,

Thanks for pointing that out.  

No hard feelings Cliarlaoch


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out.
> ...




My pleasure :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I agree bout Katgurl and admire that a lot. Havnt seen her for a while though. Her and Shinobi gone.......I think some kidnapping is going on here
> 
> *


 Maybe they ran off together


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Maybe they ran off together *



Katgirl is 12.. sheesh


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Katgirl is 12.. sheesh *


Well, we have already established that Shiobi is a gold lamee wearing cross dressing sicko


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Well, we have already established that Shiobi is a gold lamee wearing cross dressing sicko *



now now.. be nice.. and *looking at clock.. time to go my Dear


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *now now.. be nice.. and *looking at clock.. time to go my Dear  *


I was being nice, I didn't mention the @$$ projection stuff....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Now now Cali..........Your not gonna be killing anyone today. Thats my job :ticked: *



Damn!
Just when I was getting blood thirsty... :shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, I'm still a Taekwondoist. So, step up Sportsfans, who wants a foot for hire, or for that matter, a boot to the groin???

I'm waiting... :ticked:

See what you unleashed


----------



## Seig (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Well, I'm still a Taekwondoist. So, step up Sportsfans, who wants a foot for hire, or for that matter, a boot to the groin???
> 
> I'm waiting... :ticked:
> ...


I have dibs on all executions of _*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I have dibs on all executions of *Boot to the Groin* *



No, No, No!!!  

Me first! I have a really good disguised Ap Chagi, and  they'll  never never, ever, know what's coming...


----------



## Seig (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *No, No, No!!!
> 
> Me first! I have a really good disguised Ap Chagi, and  they'll  never never, ever, know what's coming...  *


Forget it, I started the trend, it's mine, plus, I outrank you, so I'm pulling rank (get ready) to boot.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Forget it, I started the trend, it's mine, plus, I outrank you, so I'm pulling rank (get ready) to boot. *


----------



## phantom (Mar 5, 2003)

Best Newcomer:  phantom


Funniest Member: MOB!:rofl: 


Most intelligent Member: Jay Bell


Best argument on MT ever: God argument


Best Thread on MT ever: God Thread


Worst Member ever: All the banned Members


Favorite MT member of all time: Jay Bell


And finally for the most prestigeous award of the night......

The Master of Blades Award 

Goes to Master of Blades.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

The award for the MartialTalk ladies man goes to............

SRyuFighter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(Loud applause)

If you check out the thread in the Karate forum titled "Am I wrong here?" you'll see why.

Basically he found an older chick, kicked her @$$, made her cry, an THEN got her to go out with him. To top it all off, he's only about 17 years old. I say that is classic. SRyuFighter is the man!

See, Rich Parsons? You got to take women advise from this dude! He'll definatily show us all how it's done!


----------



## Seig (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *The award for the MartialTalk ladies man goes to............
> 
> SRyuFighter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Bah, I have a woman that is older than I am, I didn't have to kick her @$$ or make her cry.


----------



## KatGurl (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I agree bout Katgurl and admire that a lot. Havnt seen her for a while though. Her and Shinobi gone.......I think some kidnapping is going on here *




Hello everybody! :wavey:  Thanks for the kind words. I have not  run off with anyone or have gotton kidnapped. I lost computer privalges because my grades were (cough) slipping (cough) :uhoh:. My dad says "When your grades begin to have a heart-beat and show signs of life, I'll let you post again."

:soapbox:       :soapbox:         :soapbox:       :soapbox:      :soapbox:


Now and then he lets me read what's on Martial Talk so I know what's going on on the outside. 















I'm hoping for an early release based on good behavor. 





If anybody would like to testify on my behalf.... please feel welcome :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *The award for the MartialTalk ladies man goes to............
> 
> SRyuFighter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Paul,

I am not sure this tactic will work for me. 18 Year old girls are half my age.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 5, 2003)

Read my reply on the other thread, bucko!


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks Paul lol.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> * *




Bumber Cali, but I still like you.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I'm hoping for an early release based on good behavor.  *



Good luck!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bah, I have a woman that is older than I am, I didn't have to kick her @$$ or make her cry. *



That's right.. I'm almost 11 yrs older than Seig..gee when I was graduating HS  he was 7.. *Doh~!


----------



## SRyuFighter (Mar 5, 2003)

Well I mean we were sparring in class. It's not like I found a chick off the street and beat her or anything. (for you all who didn't go to the other thread.)


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bah, I have a woman that is older than I am, I didn't have to kick her @$$ or make her cry. *



Of course not, she made you her biatch!!!!


Sorry Seig, I couldn't resist such an easy shot.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Bumber Cali, but I still like you. *



Well thank you kind sir. :asian: 

And I really do have a terrific Ap Chagi. So, if you ever need a foot, err *boot* for hire... :ticked:


----------



## Seig (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Of course not, she made you her biatch!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry Seig, I couldn't resist such an easy shot. *


It would have to be somewhere in the vicinity of the truth for me to find it offensive.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Well I mean we were sparring in class. It's not like I found a chick off the street and beat her or anything. (for you all who didn't go to the other thread.) *



Come on man.....just go with what I said.....It sounds better!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 6, 2003)

Kudos to Phantom whoever you are.......You have great taste in men  And whats this.....Rich my idol needs help getting women! Blashphemy!!! 

:soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: 

:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Kudos to Phantom whoever you are.......You have great taste in men  And whats this.....Rich my idol needs help getting women! Blashphemy!!!
> 
> :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox:
> ...



Blasphemy!!! Rich is too good of a catch to need any help!!!!:soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Blasphemy!!! Rich is too good of a catch to need any help!!!!:soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: *



Okay theres a line between helping the guy out and coming onto him.........you just crossed that line!  

And for the record.......COPYCAT !!!!:rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Okay theres a line between helping the guy out and coming onto him.........you just crossed that line!
> 
> And for the record.......COPYCAT !!!!:rofl: *



Come on to him???? You should see us when we make out!:barf:  

:rofl: 
(there I go, I am a copycat of MOB, see we both make out with older men!) :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Come on to him???? You should see us when we make out!:barf:
> 
> :rofl:
> (there I go, I am a copycat of MOB, see we both make out with older men!) :barf: :barf: :barf: *



I do not make out with older men!......Although I have been known to go for the older WOmen  

And YOU copy me, I do not and have never claimed to copy you. Therefore only YOU make out with older men. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2003)

MOB,

Paul feels very comfortable with his sexuality to be able to make a joke or humor about him and I or him and Renegade or who ever. Most if not all of the people he jokes with feesl just as comfortable and find no problems with the comments. 

As for getting women, Yes I can find lots of women who are looking for just someone, and I am trying to find the right one 

Looking to not repeat mistakes.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Come on to him???? You should see us when we make out!:barf:
> 
> :rofl:
> (there I go, I am a copycat of MOB, see we both make out with older men!) :barf: :barf: :barf: *



Hang on......Rich makes out with men now!!!!!!!!  

This has all gone downhill.....I need a new Idol now

*Moves over to Seig*

I am here to learn the ways of the *Boot to the Groin* will you take me as your student? :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

You mean you would rather learn the *Boot to the Groin* ways from sieg, instead of the Michigan ways of *Massage to the Groin*?

Hmmmmm, why don't you just come over and visit Rich and I, and we'll talk, little boy.....MOH HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *You mean you would rather learn the *Boot to the Groin* ways from sieg, instead of the Michigan ways of *Massage to the Groin*?
> 
> Hmmmmm, why don't you just come over and visit Rich and I, and we'll talk, little boy.....MOH HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!  :rofl: *



 *Runs*..................Actually wait!!!! 

*Stops running* 

Time to unleash my secret weapon..........Cali! 

*Unleashes Cali*

He has the :ticked: instinct you see......

*Drinks beer while watching Cali tear them to shreds*

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Kudos to Phantom whoever you are.......You have great taste in men  And whats this.....Rich my idol needs help getting women! Blashphemy!!!
> 
> :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox:
> ...




It is Blasphemy!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hang on......Rich makes out with men now!!!!!!!!
> 
> This has all gone downhill.....I need a new Idol now
> ...




I only kiss a man once, before he dies   :rofl: 

Just like the Sicilian Family members taught me


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 6, 2003)

Best Newcomer:  Katgurl - you are extraordinarily articulate for someone your age. 

Funniest Member: although it pains me to say it... gou.


Most intelligent Member: Goldendragon7


Best argument on MT ever: The great God debate was very interesting, and stayed civil for the most part...the great Ephedra debate was by far the most amusing, though.

Best Thread on MT ever: GD7's Q & A thread


Worst Member ever: Anyone who posts in a manner designed to ignite a flame war.  


Favorite MT member of all time:  Kaith, Billy, GD7, Clyde, Arnisador, and, I gotta say it... Judo-Kid.  He keeps things amusing.


And finally for the most prestigeous award of the night......

The Master of Blades Award 

Kaith.  nuff said.


----------



## Seig (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hang on......Rich makes out with men now!!!!!!!!
> 
> This has all gone downhill.....I need a new Idol now
> ...


For you to learn the ways of Tie Kwon Seig, you must posses a most serious mind.  If the training you begin, the training, complete, will you?


----------



## Seig (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Just like the Sicilian Family members taught me  *


I think I hear my phone ringing


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *For you to learn the ways of Tie Kwon Seig, you must posses a most serious mind.  If the training you begin, the training, complete, will you? *



Doesnt sound TOO hard.......when can I start?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Doesnt sound TOO hard.......when can I start?  *



Better watch out for what you ask for.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think I hear my phone ringing *




*ring* *ring*
Hello Cousin Seig, you ready to roll?


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Doesnt sound TOO hard.......when can I start?  *


When you can duplicate the sound of one hand clapping


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Better watch out for what you ask for.:asian: *


He knows not what he asks


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> **ring* *ring*
> Hello Cousin Seig, you ready to roll?   *


Locked and loa...er...I mean, all packed and ready to depart.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *When you can duplicate the sound of one hand clapping *



*Duplicates sound of pone hand clapping*

There.........thought that would stop the Master Of Blades.....I think not my good Seig. Next task please :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> [BNext task please :asian: [/B]



Stand in a horse stance and throw 1000 punches off of each hand alternating back and forth.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Locked and loa...er...I mean, all packed and ready to depart. *





HEHEHEHe Seig has his Sig ready to go :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Duplicates sound of pone hand clapping*
> 
> There.........thought that would stop the Master Of Blades.....I think not my good Seig. Next task please :asian: *





Hey, what is *"pone"* ??  

:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Stand in a horse stance and throw 1000 punches off of each hand alternating back and forth. *




JF,

This is unfair. Are you sure MOB can count to 1000?    He might have to learn first.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF,
> 
> This is unfair. Are you sure MOB can count to 1000?    He might have to learn first.  *



If he has to start all over then, well he'll just get that much better. :lol:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If he has to start all over then, well he'll just get that much better. :lol: *




Hey good idea, you are always thinking.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hey good idea, you are always thinking.  *



Later on then he will have to understand the concepts of clockwise and counterclockwise motion, ripping, reverse motion, opposites, and reverses. :asian:  Then *maybe*  he will be worthy of being taught.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Later on then he will have to understand the concepts of clockwise and counterclockwise motion, ripping, reverse motion, opposites, and reverses. :asian:  Then maybe  he will be worthy of being taught. *



 

Is that my clockwise our your clockwise?

Is it reverse of you, aka Mirror, or since I was mirrioring then the reverse of that?

My Brain hurts :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


mine too.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

Interesting task.....only problem was it didnt come from Seig.....and I dont take orders from short people OR people who hit on other men unless they pay me :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Interesting task.....only problem was it didnt come from Seig.....and I dont take orders from short people OR people who hit on other men unless they pay me :shrug: *




MOB do you beleive everything someone tells you?

No matter what Paul says, I do not like guys. Please deal with Paul separately frm me


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB do you beleive everything someone tells you?
> 
> No matter what Paul says, I do not like guys. Please deal with Paul separately frm me  *



Rich, I do not believe everything that is said to me, hence why I STILL do not believe you do not like guys


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Rich, I do not believe everything that is said to me, hence why I STILL do not believe you do not like guys  *




No Matter how many times you ask me in PM I will not go out with you! The answer is NO!

Sheesh!  No means No even in England Right?  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *No Matter how many times you ask me in PM I will not go out with you! The answer is NO!
> 
> Sheesh!  No means No even in England Right?  :rofl: *



:shrug:........I dont do over sea's relationships unfortuantly for you


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:shrug:........I dont do over sea's relationships unfortuantly for you  *




JF, Seig, Castillo, and Paul,

Am I reading this right? he is still hitting on me, only he just wants to take it easy since it is an overseas relationship. I never thought it was a relationshp?  

UGGG

:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF, Seig, Castillo, and Paul,
> 
> Am I reading this right? he is still hitting on me, only he just wants to take it easy since it is an overseas relationship. I never thought it was a relationshp?
> ...



Ummmm..........Rich, you spend to much time trying to figure out if Paul or me is hitting on you when you could be out getting a nice woman. Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF, Seig, Castillo, and Paul,
> 
> Am I reading this right? he is still hitting on me, only he just wants to take it easy since it is an overseas relationship. I never thought it was a relationshp?
> ...




I believe he wants to go out for dinner or something. No really does mean No in any language. At least the last time I knew of.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm still wondering what a "pone" is.

And yes, No still means No in all languages. If you have any trouble- well, as Seig would say

*Boot to the groin*

BTW, MOB you say you don't take orders from people who hit on men- does that mean women too? Do they have to pay you? You gigolo you.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 8, 2003)

Cool I'm a brown belt now.


Good excuse to :drinkbeer


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Cool I'm a brown belt now.
> 
> 
> Good excuse to :drinkbeer *




Jill

go to the Cheap and Shameless thread and post your new Rank!

It is what I do 
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> **Duplicates sound of pone hand clapping*
> 
> There.........thought that would stop the Master Of Blades.....I think not my good Seig. Next task please :asian: *


From a deep horse stance, Boot yourself in the groin


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hey, what is "pone" ??
> 
> :shrug: *


I am from the south and can define that, but I refuse.


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dont take orders from short people  *


You may wanna rethink that, I'm short


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *other men unless they pay me  *


um, something you trying to tell us?


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF, Seig, Castillo, and Paul,
> 
> Am I reading this right? he is still hitting on me, only he just wants to take it easy since it is an overseas relationship. I never thought it was a relationshp?
> ...


Well, you did make a point of mentioning you spend time in Europe..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Well, you did make a point of mentioning you spend time in Europe.. *




Thanks Seig, That just makes me feel so good now. :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Jill
> 
> go to the Cheap and Shameless thread and post your new Rank!
> ...


Yes, every time he gets more rank, we all know it.....













ps. soap would resolve that issue:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes, every time he gets more rank, we all know it.....
> 
> 
> ...





Soap!   That is what I need.  Thanks! :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Soap!   That is what I need.  Thanks! :shrug: *


My pleasure


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Good excuse to :drinkbeer *



Jill you crack me up.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *From a deep horse stance, Boot yourself in the groin *



Well MOB tell us how you are doing?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well MOB tell us how you are doing? *



I know I cannot get that technique, . . .  yet


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *My pleasure *



Just looking at that picture gives a guy the *HEEBEE JEEBEES!!!* Ouch! 

Shots to the NADS are a definite No, No!!! Get that Boot far away from my groin... :erg:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Cool I'm a brown belt now.
> 
> 
> Good excuse to :drinkbeer *



Congrats Jill, and watch out I'm right behind you. If you don't stay with it I may just bypass you before you can say *"Korean Martial Arts"*...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

Boot myself in the Groin!!!!!  I guess I can try.............

*Gets into deep horse stance and Boots himself to Groin*

:wah: Next task........as soon as I pop my leg back into place....:wah:

And Jill.........I'm not a Gigolo/Man Whore/Male Prostitute or whatever there called.......Although I used to want to be a porn star! :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *.......Although I used to want to be a porn star! :rofl: *



You'd better get an education first.


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Just looking at that picture gives a guy the HEEBEE JEEBEES!!! Ouch!
> 
> Shots to the NADS are a definite No, No!!! Get that Boot far away from my groin... :erg: *


You come into my sandbox, expect to get burried by the cat.....


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Boot myself in the Groin!!!!!  I guess I can try.............
> 
> *Gets into deep horse stance and Boots himself to Groin*
> ...


I forgot to mention, you must do it without loosing your balance or falling.



> *And Jill.........I'm not a Gigolo/Man Whore/Male Prostitute or whatever there called.......Although I used to want to be a porn star! :rofl: *


Not without elective surgery.....seriously though, listen to Farnsworth on this one, get the education from an institution of higher learning.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You come into my sandbox, expect to get burried by the cat..... *




   

only 5 days away. it might be time to put up the marbles and go :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> 
> only 5 days away. it might be time to put up the marbles and go :rofl: *


Don't worry, you, I will keep the cat away from....


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 9, 2003)

*seriously considering finding a hidey place whilst Seig, Jason and Mr. C. are here*  Don't think I can possibly handle all the Testosterone that's going to be flying around ~!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You'd better get an education first. *



Since when did you need one of those to become a porn star? :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **seriously considering finding a hidey place whilst Seig, Jason and Mr. C. are here*  Don't think I can possibly handle all the Testosterone that's going to be flying around ~!! *



But then who'll bring them their food and drinks!?


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *But then who'll bring them their food and drinks!?  *



Purple Belts..........................


----------



## Kirk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Purple Belts.......................... *



  You're not funny!  At all .... you're not .. just not ... :shrug: 


Okay that was hysterical!  Good thing my purple belted butt ain't gonna be there then!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

MOB,

Get an Education!, From there you can do anything else you want!



Tess, 

Go find someplace to be comfortable you deserve it for putting up with thsoe guys !  


Seig,

I like Cats, so if I ever get down that way, yuo will not have to hide anyting , well ok maybe  . . .  


Kirk,

Just remember if you do not go, then you will pay more later. IT i best to pay up front in cash and not have to pay the interest later.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> Get an Education!, From there you can do anything else you want!
> ...



God with you Seig Jason and my mum Im probably gonna get this Education whatever I do! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *God with you Seig Jason and my mum Im probably gonna get this Education whatever I do! :shrug: *



So with all of those people telling you then it must be true.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't worry, you, I will keep the cat away from.... *



Oh I don't have a problem with kitties. We have 4 and yet they still haven't caught that stupid mouse that's in my house yet.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So with all of those people telling you then it must be true. *



Here here my friend!:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Since when did you need one of those to become a porn star? :shrug: *


You don't.  But your forget, we have seen your picture, you'll never make it as a pron star.  Seriously, Joe, get the education, forget porn as anything but entertainment, that line of work can seriously reduce your life expectancy.  Get a good education,  find a good job, find a lady and make fat babies.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You don't.  But your forget, we have seen your picture, you'll never make it as a pron star.  Seriously, Joe, get the education, forget porn as anything but entertainment, that line of work can seriously reduce your life expectancy.  Get a good education,  find a good job, find a lady and make fat babies. *



Fat babys! I plan on making cute little babys with 6packs from birth thankyou very much


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Fat babys! I plan on making cute little babys with 6packs from birth thankyou very much   *



 , Genetics plays a big part in the human make up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Fat babys! I plan on making cute little babys with 6packs from birth thankyou very much   *




Joe,

Fat Babies, are a term for healthy babies. 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Joe,
> 
> Fat Babies, are a term for healthy babies.
> ...


and in this case, Fat Head, means a stupid young brit.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and in this case, Fat Head, means a stupid young brit. *



OHHHHH!!! Dang, that was another boot to the Nads. Well, at least you didn't call him a *Fat Body*. 

Hey *M.O.B.*  are you going to take that kind of abuse...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *OHHHHH!!! Dang, that was another boot to the Nads. Well, at least you didn't call him a Fat Body.
> 
> Hey M.O.B.  are you going to take that kind of abuse...  *



Nope, I'm gonna sit quietly in my chair and wait until my headache subsides and then give each and everyone a suplex/rock bottom combination. Seig's will naturally be through a table. Jason and Rich can be onto Chairs if they wish :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Nope, I'm gonna sit quietly in my chair and wait until my headache subsides and then give each and everyone a suplex/rock bottom combination. Seig's will naturally be through a table. Jason and Rich can be onto Chairs if they wish :shrug: *




Can My Chair be a full leather Lazy Boy?

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Nope, I'm gonna sit quietly in my chair and wait until my headache subsides and then give each and everyone a suplex/rock bottom combination. Seig's will naturally be through a table. Jason and Rich can be onto Chairs if they wish :shrug: *


_*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Can My Chair be a full leather Lazy Boy?
> 
> :rofl: *



No


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> **Boot to the Groin* *



:erg: OWWWWWWWW.........I wasnt even wearing a cup :wah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No *



Ok Then 

** Big *&^ Boot to the Groin **

I asked !:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:erg: OWWWWWWWW.........I wasnt even wearing a cup :wah: *



Tough.


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:erg: OWWWWWWWW.........I wasnt even wearing a cup :wah: *


Foolish, you should have known better......


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Foolish, you should have known better...... *



Still learning the ways........Everybody get on the chat thingy anyway.....Im actually talking to people on it


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Still learning the ways........Everybody get on the chat thingy anyway.....Im actually talking to people on it  *


I'm only around for that at about 2 am EST.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm only around for that at about 2 am EST. *



Party Pooper :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Still learning the ways........Everybody get on the chat thingy anyway.....Im actually talking to people on it  *




Hmmm I wonder if you were polite?

Maybe I will have to check the log?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hmmm I wonder if you were polite?
> 
> Maybe I will have to check the log?
> ...




I was thank you very much  I was discussing Kali and Systema with whoever it was.....I do try and learn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Maybe I will have to check the log? *



You'd probably better check it. He apparently doesn't know who or what specificially he talked to/about. :rofl:  I think he's just using some kind of front.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You'd probably better check it. He apparently doesn't know who or what specificially he talked to/about. :rofl:  I think he's just using some kind of front. *




Hmmm, maybe I will talk to his doctor to incerase in medicine dosage.  :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 13, 2003)

This is kind of off subject, but can you PM me a "test,"

.....I just want to see if I properly cleared my messages, and if I am able to recieve PM's

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *This is kind of off subject, but can you PM me a "test,"
> 
> .....I just want to see if I properly cleared my messages, and if I am able to recieve PM's
> ...




Done Deal!

Go Look You who freaks out at Math, and is yet A Financial Advisory to be 
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Done Deal!
> 
> Go Look You who freaks out at Math, and is yet A Financial Advisory to be
> :asian: *



I'm actuall very good at math....usually....


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Party Pooper :shrug: *


Well Noisy Locust, some of us have to earn a living and support our families.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

My family works as a unit, The parents go out and earn the money, they give the money to me, I spend the money. It works fine....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My family works as a unit, The parents go out and earn the money, they give the money to me, I spend the money. It works fine.... *



I see you are a parasite! Some day you might become a symbiote!

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My family works as a unit, The parents go out and earn the money, they give the money to me, I spend the money. It works fine.... *



It seems to me that you will have one year and 364 more days to work this angle. Then you mum will give you the boot in the @$$ and then make you earn it on your own. Dirtbag.


----------



## Seig (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My family works as a unit, The parents go out and earn the money, they give the money to me, I spend the money. It works fine.... *


I've seen the Farnsworth bankroll....I'm waiting for him to adopt me


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I've seen the Farnsworth bankroll....I'm waiting for him to adopt me *



Oh sure  tell everyone why don't you. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh sure  tell everyone why don't you. :rofl: *


Yup!  Everyone.......'cept Heather......






P.S.  How much flak did you catch when you got home?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yup!  Everyone.......'cept Heather......
> 
> 
> ...



THere you go! keep it for the guys


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yup!  Everyone.......'cept Heather......*



I didn't let her see this thread.


----------



## Seig (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I didn't let her see this thread. *


Did you also hide the one where I let out the secret that you are actually independantly wealthy?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Did you also hide the one where I let out the secret that you are actually independantly wealthy? *



Well being from the same household she knows that's not true.


----------

